# What's the best timeshare gift recieved ever??



## cgeidl (Jan 22, 2010)

Ours was a free full week at the Post resort in Zel em Zee Austria. Second was three nights in Vegas at the Belagio.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 22, 2010)

From Shell Vacations . . . $200 cash plus a discount card for activities that we used for two weeks on the Big Island.  We probably saved over $600 with it on stuff we were planning to do with or w/o the discounts.

Even better, we were paid "shoppers" so we were also paid for our services by a company contracted by Shell to do the mystery shop.

We landed the presentation scheduling through a kiosk on Alii Drive (Coconut Marketplace I think it was).


----------



## Luanne (Jan 22, 2010)

Probably the one we didn't even have to sit through a presentation to get.    When we purchased our first unit at Maui Hill we did it through the developer.  Yeah, yeah I know, but back in 1986 there wasn't much of a resale market.  We went in to ask about pricing, etc., and ended up buying.  The salesman kept saying things like "Oh yeah, you'll get a free flight to Hawaii", which really ended up being $1000 off the purchase price (which had already been reduced for some other reason).  So basically, since we'd gone in with the intention of buying if it sounded good, this was a real "gift".


----------



## Patri (Jan 22, 2010)

For us the Shell discounts were a great save too. Two of us sat through the presentation, which was short. Four of us got the discounts, which was worth about $600 also.


----------



## Dori (Jan 22, 2010)

A few years ago we did a presentation for VV@Parkway. Our rep got a terrible attack of some stomach upset, and left us repeatedly to visit the ladies' room.  We sat by the pool, enjoyed our coffee and pastries, then collected our check for $75!

In May, we did a TS presentation for Summer Bay LV. Our salesperson realized we were not going to buy, so after a nice breakfast and some chitchat, we sauntered out with a Visa gift card for $100.

But...there was the tour (in Orlando somewhere) we took where the saleslady followed us right outside and accused us of taking food from her children's mouths, since we wasted her time!   

Dori


----------



## Happytravels (Jan 23, 2010)

*Shell vacation club HAWAII*

I was wondering how long ago they offered this promotion?

this year last year? two years ago?



Timeshare Von said:


> From Shell Vacations . . . $200 cash plus a discount card for activities that we used for two weeks on the Big Island.  We probably saved over $600 with it on stuff we were planning to do with or w/o the discounts.
> 
> Even better, we were paid "shoppers" so we were also paid for our services by a company contracted by Shell to do the mystery shop.
> 
> We landed the presentation scheduling through a kiosk on Alii Drive (Coconut Marketplace I think it was).


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 23, 2010)

Happytravels said:


> I was wondering how long ago they offered this promotion?
> 
> this year last year? two years ago?



September 2007


----------



## sdbrier (Jan 23, 2010)

cgeidl said:


> Ours was a free full week at the Post resort in Zel em Zee Austria. Second was three nights in Vegas at the Belagio.



We had a tour for a pre-construction sight our current developer was starting and of course my wife fell in love with the look and design, so we had to have it. Alredy being an owner I really knuckled down on our salesman. After a long back and forth I was able to buy a beautiful 100% cotton t-shirt at a great low price and we received a beautiful 2 bed/2 bath villa as a lovely parting gift!:hysterical:


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 23, 2010)

The best gift was a couple bottles of Rum and $100 five minutes after the pitch started. I made it very clear I was not buying and the Sales Rep caved almost immediately. Doubt that he lasted long with the development after that.

Cheers


----------



## Hophop4 (Jan 23, 2010)

When we were at Vacation Villages at Weston their last offer after several calls to our unit was $97. visa gift card but we had to give them a $20 deposit which we got back on the gift card.  So when we went to pickup the gift card it said $117 on the envelope  then the gal added another $20 to it totaled to $137. 

Also Silverleaf give owners $150 cash to do an update.


----------



## shagnut (Jan 23, 2010)

I must have had Dori's same salesperson. Every morning when going thru the lobby the same salesman tried to stop me to to get a free disney tix to go to the presentation. Told him no everytime but toward the end of the week he offered me 100 to go so I finally said ok ( I was running out of money) and the girl yelled at me and wanted to know why I was waisting her time. Told her with a smile to ask the guy in the lobby. I've only told him NO half a dozen time. I was in & out in 20 mins.  

I also never had to take a presentation to get my free gift at Jockey Club in LV. I was sitting in the" cattle herd" by myself just waiting for Kathy Q & her friend to come so we could go out on the town.  Everybody was being picked up by a salesman and all of a sudden a man came up and said , "do you really want to do this?" I said not really, but I did want to see the new resort. He said here's your gift, go have a good time. One of them was a voucher for $50 at Harrah's. Went over there and double it to $100 and that was just the beginning of a wonderful trip to Vegas.  

shaggy


----------



## RDB (Jan 23, 2010)

Checked in at Smugglers Cove. MIL and SIL were going to visit acquaintances in the area and would hold up with us two nights.

Right up front, was told our unit was without couch and love seat. Wanted to know if we wished to be relocated or wait it out till the day-late truck brought new furniture. 

The truck had broken down the day before and was expected in around 10PM.  I learned the nicer place was three story, so declined as a 91 year old was with us. They issued two $25 gift certificates for our inconvenience.

Around 8:30 they called that the truck was still disabled. I voiced concern for at least roll-away beds as MIL wished to use the bed for sleeping.  Shortly thereafter, we were notified another unit was available for our use.  Another couple had checked in but decided to take the alternate resort.  Due to our inconvenience, we wound up with two units.

The furniture arrived before 10:15.

Our guests decided to spend the week at Bradenton Beach since they had their own unit.

There was no presentation to attend or gift from same. 
I thought Smugglers Cove was extra generous.


----------



## cardinalct (Apr 10, 2010)

At shell Vacation Club on Kauai we got free kayak trip for going to the presentation. that was alright, It got better from there.

We must have had a new sales person. We acted like we wanted to buy and spent 3/4 of the day in this thing. We got 2 nights in Vegas ( that place sucked though), a weekend in Door County WI ( we live in Wisconsin), and 4 nights in British Columbia (we worked the up from 2 nights). They gave us these in writing before we said yes. You sould have seen the anger we we said that we didn't think we could have afforded it. I have never seen people moods turn that quick.


----------



## beanie (Apr 10, 2010)

at Marriott's grand chateau last september . we recieved 2 4th row tickets to phantom and we also were out of there in under 15 mins .


----------



## Tfish (Apr 10, 2010)

Two weeks ago in Hilton Head Island received $120 cheque from Island Links by Coral Resort (included my $20 deposit) for 25 minutes on Wednesday afternoon and then got $125 cheque from Spinnaker for 21 minutes Friday morning.

Easy money!!!!!

Mike


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 10, 2010)

*Airplane Tickets + 2 Nights In Las Vegas -- Twice.*

For taking a timeshare sales tour at BlueGreen Shenandoah Crossing, after receiving an invitation via cold call, we got round-trip airline tickets to Las Vegas plus 2 nights' accommodations in Las Vegas.  We added 2 or 3 more nights via another timeshare promotion & paid a fee to extend the interval between the arriving & departing free flights -- compound freebies, in a manner of speaking. 

Click here for an account of that _el freebo_ Las Vegas trip. 

We earlier got similar freebies for attending a vacation travel club sales pitch locally.  

Various other times, the timeshare sellers have induced us to attend presentations via offers of $124 cash & $125 Visa gift card, etc.  

Is this a great country or what ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## BevL (Apr 10, 2010)

Our very first timeshare tour was in Vegas in the late 70s or early 80s.  We got a bus ride to the resort and some show tickets to some sort of cheesy show with topless women.  But the piece de resistance was a Las Vegas dice clock.  Tres elegante!!!

Best gift?  Probably the discount card referred to earlier on the Big Island.  We used it a lot and saved lots.  We tried and tried for cash too but no go.

We got $100 from Marriott in Palm Springs a few years back.  That was okay too.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Finding the Timeshare User's Group on Google was the single best timeshare gift I ever received.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Apr 10, 2010)

BocaBum99 said:


> Finding the Timeshare User's Group on Google was the single best timeshare gift I ever received.



That's how I got here, too!!

Pat


----------



## Larry (Apr 11, 2010)

$300 from Mayan Resorts Riviera Mayan Cancun plus breakfast and transportation both ways. 

We took free transportation to Playa Del Carmen after our 90 minute presentation where I said no about 5 different times. Spent a day with another couple in Playa Del Carmen that we met after the presentation and took the cheapo bus back to Cancun at the end of the day. Met up another day with our new friends from the timeshare tour and spent nice day together in Isla Mujeres.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 11, 2010)

cgeidl said:


> Ours was a free full week at the Post resort in Zel em Zee Austria. Second was three nights in Vegas at the Belagio.



Ours was a 7 night cruise to Alaska in an outside cabin with an additional week deposited into our Interval International account that we used to exchange into Aviemore, Scottland. Of course, we had to buy a timeshare fromt the developer to get those gifts but, we've used that week at that resort every year except for one and we consider that one year we didn't stay there to be one of our bigger vacation mistakes. That particular resort week has proven to be our favorite out of all the weeks we own and of all the resorts we've stayed in since 1998.

After that I really can't think of any gift we've received that I consider worth sitting though a presentation. The only time I'll sit through a presentation is if I believe there is some nugget of information I'd like to know.


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 15, 2010)

Tfish said:


> Two weeks ago in Hilton Head Island received $120 cheque from Island Links by Coral Resort (included my $20 deposit) for 25 minutes on Wednesday afternoon and then got $125 cheque from Spinnaker for 21 minutes Friday morning.
> 
> Easy money!!!!!
> 
> Mike



Didn't run into the Spinnaker guy, but was offered $125 for the Island Links tour. After we agreed, the scheduler called us back and offered $150 if we'd go Easter Sunday. We agreed, but I was a bit afraid lightning would strike us down for it. Relatively painless except at the end where the salesman whined about his disabled girlfriend that he couldn't support because we wouldn't buy.

Sheila


----------



## davidhannison (Apr 17, 2010)

I did not expect that my best friend will give me a luxurious timeshare on my birthday. She knows that I really love the new resort in our city. I was already saving up the money that I would need to visit the resort, and I am just so elated that my best friend already gave me what I have been hoping to get. She is not my best friend for nothing. She definitely knows how to make me happy. During her birthday next month, I will make sure that I can get the best gift that she will receive on that day.


----------



## daisy23 (Apr 17, 2010)

We like getting the Marriott points offers at presentations -- as others have said, we also learn more about our resort or another Marriott resort, and we enjoy adding the points to our total, for future nights and travel packages.


----------



## Dori (Apr 17, 2010)

We will be in LV next month at Summer Bay (again). We can't do their presentation, as we did one in October.  I wonder if there are any others we might be interested in. Any suggestions?  Thanks!

Dori


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Apr 17, 2010)

*Timeshare Presentation @ A Las Vegas Timeshare*

Dori,

It will have been more than six months if and when the greeter at Summer Bay offers you the opportunity to sit through a presentation and receive something in return for your time.

If the offer is an upfront offer to get an "Update," let it go at that and if you choose agree to the presentation in return for an appropriate gift for your time. Remember, you are using your vacation time and that is valuable time to you. 

The fact that you have not been on a "Update" for six months or more will probably not upset anyone too much.

As long as you go into the encounter knowing what to expect and you can resist the "weasel" trying to sell you something it might be worth your time to get whatever you know you will get upfront.


----------



## Dori (Apr 17, 2010)

No fears about being swayed, Dave. We have been TS owners for 18 years and have heard it all! The $125 they gave us last time made us winners beofre we even stepped into the casinos!   

Dori


----------

